# Game 11: Los Angeles Lakers (1-9) @ Atlanta Hawks (5-4)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SWAGGY P RETURNS TONIGHT! :yesyesyes:

On another note, the Hawks are 4-0 at home.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

GETCHA POPCORN READY CAUSE WE GONNA LOSE WITH STYLE TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> GETCHA POPCORN READY CAUSE WE GONNA LOSE WITH STYLE TONIGHT!!!


opcorn:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We....aren't losing???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> We....aren't losing???



Not just that. We're on a 10-0 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe finds Young who hits a 3 to end the first quarter. Lakers up 31-20 after one.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

They STILL aren't losing???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hawks have already scored 12 points in about three minutes in this quarter. That's more like it. Lakers up by 5 now.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

In Swaggy i trust!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe, Lin and Boozer get back in and defense gets better. Interesting. Lakers up 47-35. 

Boozer is having an incredible 2nd quarter.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I know this sounds crazy....but I think the Lakers are trying to win.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Looking good so far...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've forced seven turnovers. Incredible.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't understand what's happening


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great pass from Lin to Davis. Guys, the Lakers are up 54-39...on the road. Is this real life?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was all ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Booooozer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 67-52 at halftime.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Lakers up 67-52 at halftime.



I can't believe I actually typed that out.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers 67 - Hawks 52 at halftime.
I'm schoked!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm scared


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> I'm scared


SwaggyP will lead us to victory!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad start to the half. I have to head out but I'm recording the rest of the game. But we're only up 7 now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers forgot there was a 2nd half


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

F! What the hell is going on?!?!?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ed Davis is awesome: a good defensive play and a dunk on the other side.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bad quarter.
But still up by 8 going into the 4th!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Price is a bum. Why isn't Clarkson playing?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Wes has missed 3 jumpers i a row. Freaking scrub, costing the Lakers!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I... can't explain what's going on... Jeff Teague dunking over Jordan Hill? WTF???


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So in the ONE game this year where more than one person besides Kobe is shooting well we STILL go into Kobe heroball mode down the stretch?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bunch of losers showing nor heart nor smarts.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

god awful


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> I... can't explain what's going on... Jeff Teague dunking over Jordan Hill? WTF???


well he was too late to do anything, he would have just caused an and1 at that point


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> well he was too late to do anything, he would have just caused an and1 at that point


He should have fouled the llittle guy. 
No way you surrender a dunk when you're losing momentum...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Swaggy missed 2 out of 3 FTs that weren't warranted...
Hope it's not a bad sign...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> He should have fouled the llittle guy.
> No way you surrender a dunk when you're losing momentum...


you're wrong, Im right. Im glad we settled that


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Hill with the Kobe assist!

(after one of the most hedious defensive plays i have ever seen!)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Freaking Ronnie Price!


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

now that's the bball I was looking forword to!!! Kobe and Young together scoring with lin running , and Hill and Davis with energy all over.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This was waaaaay harder than it seemed... but i'll take it.
Bad second half bu the Lakers, who just can't defend worth a lick...
Kobe came through, though.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

do you believe in miracles


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good win. Now let's lose another 5-6 in a row.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I honestly don't think the Lakers are as bad as their record indicate. The teams that they lost to would all be playoff teams in the East. Actually not only would they make the playoffs in the East, chances are they'll even have homecourt advantage.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

the teams they've lost to are play-off teams in the west (for the most part) - but unfortunately they are a western conference team so the majority of their games are going to be against the loaded western conference teams so...

I don't know, I think they have it in them to be thoroughly mediocre if they work real hard at it...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So ****ing happy we won. Kobe always plays well in Atlanta. More fans go to see him than they do to see the Hawks. Tough game tomorrow in Houston. I hope we kick their ass.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

ha!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Swaggy P = MVP?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...one more win and we have as many as Detroit, Boston, New York, and OKC
...and we lose our pick, lol


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Lakers We Are the Champions - YouTube


Watching this made me feel so so sad....


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> A simple reason for a rare Lakers victory was the return of Nick Young, the self-proclaimed "Swaggy P" always one step and two laughs ahead in life.
> 
> "It's like my swag just rubbed off on everybody," he said after bringing some desperately needed scoring to the Lakers.





> Young was the opposite, eager to stimulate debate by happily putting himself No. 1 on the list of greatest shooters of all time.
> 
> "It might be me at the top," he said. "Me, Ray Allen, Reggie [Miller], then I might throw in one of the players from Golden State. It depends."
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers-hawks-20141119-story.html?track=rss&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=53285

lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love this guy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Swaggy is the new Gilbert Arenas.


----------

